# Refrigerator - stopped cooling???



## bragl01 (Aug 7, 2006)

First of all thanks to everyone, Jeff1 in particular for the help with my ice maker. The blow dryer fix worked great. Now however, a few weeks of ice making bliss later, my Frigidaire model FRS24WSGW1 is not cooling correctly. One of those 'yesterday it was fine, this morning its not' deals.

Although I can hear it running, the freezer side is barely at refrigerator level of cold and of course the fridge side is almost at room temperature. Adjusting the temp via the control does turn the appliance off and on. It seems to run constantly when set to "cold" but never gets to the point of freezing liquids. As stated, fridge side is worse.

I'm sure this is a job for the pros but wonder if there is anything else I should check that might add to the info I have.

Thanks in advance,

Glenn


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Some simple things to check...

http://www.applianceaid.com/frig_notcold.html



> Although I can hear it running


Might want to dig in a little deeper to see what is running....fans only, any clicking noises, compressor is acually running, any frost on the freezer back wall, etc.

jeff.


----------



## bragl01 (Aug 7, 2006)

And Jeff1 comes through AGAIN!. Defrost timer works, frost on the back wall blocking some vent holes at the bottom in the freezer. LOML turned my freezer to a colder setting thinking she was helping (no I'm not just blaming her, she copped to it). I will carfully scrape the frost off and let the ice I can't reach, melt. Then fire it up and see how it goes.

Thanks again, so far!


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Defrost timer works, frost on the back wall blocking some vent holes at the bottom in the freezer.


If the defrost heater works, change the timer and defrost thermostat as they can be intermittant.










Heater-defrost










Thermostat, defrost










Defrost timer control

jeff.


----------



## carneywatson001 (Apr 29, 2015)

Poor cooling is often the result of a heavy frost build-up on the evaporator coils. You can't see these coils without removing a panel on the inside of your freezer. A sure sign that there is a build-up is the presence of any frost or ice build-up on the inside walls, floor, or ceiling of the freezer. Such a frost build-up usually indicates a problem in the self-defrosting system or damaged door gaskets.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

I am willing to bet the problem was resolved 9 years ago...


----------

